# Einteilige Kurbel?



## RockOdil (12. November 2007)

Ich bastle normalerweise nur an MTB's rum, also hab von BMX null Ahnung. Aber ich dachte bei dem schlechten Wetter knöpf ich mir mal alles vor was hier rumsteht und zwei Räder hat  . Nun zum Problem: Ich wollte mal mein uralt-BMX (nix großartiges) auseinandernehmen und wenn möglich wieder flott machen. Nur ich bekomme die Kurbel nicht raus. So wies aussieht ist das eine einteilige. Aber die ganzen Muttern lassen sich nicht über den Kurbelarm schieben, sodass ich die irgendwie durchs Tretlager ausbauen könnte (Bild). Gibts da ein Tipp oder kann man das wegschmeißen?
Nochwas nebenbei. Ist noch eine alte Gabel mit Gewindesteuersatz. Die obere Schraube die den Vorbau fixiert hab ich gelöst, lässt sich aber nicht herausziehen. Geölt hab ich auch schon. Ist anscheinend ziemlich festgerostet. Ist da der Hammer ne Möglichkeit?
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Hertener (12. November 2007)

Auf der Seite ohne Kettenblatt sollten sich Schraube, Scheibe, Staubkappe und Lager über den Kurbelarm abstreifen lassen. Dann kannst Du die Kurbel durch die Lageraufnahme schlängeln. 


> Ist da der Hammer ne Möglichkeit?


Oh ja, so ein Hammer ist eine wunderbare Möglichkeit, seinem Rahmen ein bleibendes Merkmal zu verpassen. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung. Aber einen Versuch ist es wert. Das Beste wird sein, Du hältst einen Holzklotz von unten an den Vorbau und schlägst dort mit dem Hammer gegen. Davon ausgehend, dass das Rohr des Vorbaus nicht verbogen ist, sollte sich der Vorbau auf die Weise leicht austreiben lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockOdil (13. November 2007)

Das Problem is die Scheibe, Schraube usw, lässt sich nicht über den Kurbelarm rausziehen, da die Kurbel an der Stelle zu "dick" is (sieht man auf dem Bild vielleicht nich so).


> so ein Hammer ist eine wunderbare Möglichkeit, seinem Rahmen ein bleibendes Merkmal zu verpassen.


Deswegen lass ich den Hammer oder ähnlich grobe Werkzeugmodelle bei Fahrradsachen auch normalerweise lieber da wo er is  Aber der Rahmen hat sowieso schon genügend Merkmale, also die Lackierung hat schon einiges abbekommen, zwar noch keine Dellen, aber das Mit dem Hammer undnem Stück Holz werd ich dochmal versuchen. Allerdings lieber en Gummihammer, falls ich danebenkloppn sollte. Das endet dann schonender für Material und Finger


----------



## RockOdil (13. November 2007)

Ok, das mit der Kurbel hat sich mittlerweile erledigt. Is anscheinend so ein Mix. Die Achse ist fest mit der Antriebsseite verbunden. Auf der nicht Antriebsseite war unter einer Staubkappe versteckt eine Sechskant-Schraube. Die Staubkappe war so festgesessen, dass ich sie abgefackelt hab . Also hab ich die Schraube gelöst und man konnte die Kurbel mit einem Kurbelabzieher lösen. Danach hab ich Die Muttern, Unterlegscheibe usw gelöst und konnte die Achse samt Antriebsseite der Kurbel herausziehen. Also ist das anscheinend ein Mix aus einer einteiligen Kurbel und einer normalen Vierkant-Kurbel 
Nur das mit dem Vorbau+Lenker is jetzt noch so ein Problem. Der will sich einfach nicht lösen. Wie gesagt, is ein uralter Steuersatz, bei dem die Gabel noch ein Gewinde hat, kein Ahead. Also die Lange Schraube auf dem Vorbau, mit der der dieser fixiert wird, hab ich gelöst und rausgenommen. Bei meinem anderen Rad konnte man jetzt den Vorbau rausziehen, hier sitzt der trotz hämmern und Öl noch bombenfest.


----------



## ChristophK (13. November 2007)

schraub die schraube soweit wieder rein, dass sie mit gnügend gewindegängen eingeschraubt ist, der schraubenkopf aber noch nicht aufliegt. dann hämmerst du mit nem gummihammer vorsichtig von oben auf den kopf. der konus, in dem die schraube steckt, sollte sich num gelöst haben und du kannst den vorbau entnehmen, möglicherweise auch nicht ohne gewalt, aber ohne die oben genannten schritte geht gar nix...


----------



## RockOdil (14. November 2007)

Danke, toller Tipp, hat geklappt. Jetzt steh ich nurnoch vor einem letzten Problem, was zwar vom eigentlichen Thema Kurbel ziemlich abschweift, aber ich möchte deswegen nicht noch einen neuen Thread eröffnen. Diese obere Einstellmutter (Bild) hat einen Durchmesser von über 40mm, also demher passt mein Steuersatzschlüssel nicht. Gibts da nen Tipp mit welchem Werkzeug man das losbekommt?


----------



## scott yz0 (14. November 2007)

rohrzange does it!  aber vorsichtig sein....


----------



## Hertener (14. November 2007)

Jepp, am besten 'n Lappen drum. 

*EDIT:*


> schraub die schraube soweit wieder rein, dass sie mit gnügend gewindegängen eingeschraubt ist, der schraubenkopf aber noch nicht aufliegt. dann hämmerst du mit nem gummihammer vorsichtig von oben auf den kopf.


Yo, hatte ich total vergessen, bzw. war ich von ausgegangen, dass der Konus frei sitzt. Man wird halt nicht jünger.


----------



## RockOdil (16. November 2007)

Danke für eure Hilfe. Das hat auch geklappt  Manchmal kommt man halt um die Grobian-Werkzeuge nich rum  Gottseidank is das noch alles Stahl. Da geht so schnell nix kaputt. Jetzt nurnoch alles säubern, neu lackieren un wieder zammbaun


----------

